# Modified Insurance - Cosmetic/Performance



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings,

It's been a little while since I posted anything on here, but its been good to catch up on what other GTR-R35 owners have been to. Since last year I have spent ooodles on the car, from Stage4 to lighting and bodywork. Now if the car is stolen or involved in an accident, I'm sure I will get whatever the book price is, but I do remember being at a SuperCar event once, and a broker on a stand mentioned that they could cover me for all mods. Does anyone know of such brokers and underwriters ?.

Best regards, 

Kamil (Spiceykam)


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

You mean you're done a shed loads of mods and you're not told your insurance company ? You do understand you won't be covered at all - not just the mods ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Your insurance will very likely be void if you are running over stock power in any way.

Any mods and short of a nasty legal battle involving the insurance ombudsman and you will get nothing.

Ring competition car insurance now. Do not drive your car or leave it on the public road until you have this sorted.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi,

Well I have spent up £4k on body parts, so will contact them for a quote asap, appreciate the reply, I just thought body styling just wouldn't be covered, not affecting the overall insurance.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

A-Plan have covered all my performance and cosmetic mods


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Update:

Just mentioned to insurance company, had £4k of carbon fibre fitted, bonnet and diffuser, guess what the additional premium is: £9. Thanks guys, skool boy error but at least I am now covered for the cosmetics.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Your first post implies both engine mods and body mods without telling them. You have told them about having stage 4 ?


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi snuffy, 

Just shopping around, there seem to be a couple of insurance companies that will cover the Stage4, would be useful if Tuning companies gave guidance, or hinted at certain brokers that will cover, and what the expected premium increase could be.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

spiceykam said:


> Hi snuffy,
> 
> Just shopping around, there seem to be a couple of insurance companies that will cover the Stage4, would be useful if Tuning companies gave guidance, or hinted at certain brokers that will cover, and what the expected premium increase could be.


I'm thinking of stage 2 myself and the insurance is something I'm going to have to have a look at, i.e. ask my current company what the premium will be. I'm not paying that much at the moment (i.e. less than the car tax !) so I don't want it going up too much.


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

My experience:

Last week I had an SVM 650R upgrade - my premium with Admiral went up by approx 20% to cover this.

Admiral didn't recognise the Stage 4.25 terminology - instead they based the premium on a 25% power increase PLUS the addition of an aftermarket performance exhaust - so HOPE that covers me!


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

Typically, what does the insurer ask, and how long does it take them to work out cover? Do they usually quote a premium straight away (e.g. based on something simple like value of mods), or do they generally refer it for a risk analysis?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Karejoca said:


> My experience:
> 
> Last week I had an SVM 650R upgrade - my premium with Admiral went up by approx 20% to cover this.
> 
> Admiral didn't recognise the Stage 4.25 terminology - instead they based the premium on a 25% power increase PLUS the addition of an aftermarket performance exhaust - so HOPE that covers me!


I'm with Admiral, so that would be fine for me I hope then.


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

I work in the Insurance trade, have spoken directly to a few underwriters to try and get some mate rates for my GTR when I take it up to Stage 3. They don't understand the terminology and definitely don't understand the difference. They can only evaluate based on the performance increase of the car, as that is what they can plug into their pricing tools to generate a premium.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Karejoca said:


> My experience:
> 
> Last week I had an SVM 650R upgrade - my premium with Admiral went up by approx 20% to cover this.
> 
> Admiral didn't recognise the Stage 4.25 terminology - instead they based the premium on a 25% power increase PLUS the addition of an aftermarket performance exhaust - so HOPE that covers me!


A 650R will be over 25% increase over standard if an early car. Would be less than 25% on a MY11 or later.

I was with admiral but too many mods now and they wouldn't cover me. Stupid policy of only allowing 6 mods and each little one counts. So skirts, lip, diffuser and wing is 4 mods. Can't put it down as a 'body kit'. Went with sky insurance in the end.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Admiral won't insure you if you have changed the injectors.


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

This is what really frustrates me when dealing with insurance companies!

When I spoke with Admiral, the girl on the end of the phone hadn't a clue! When I started to explain what a stage 4.24 conversion meant, all she wanted to know was what the performance increase was - hence the 25% increase.

Based on your statement about injectors now I am wondering if I am insured at all!


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

4.25


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Karejoca said:


> This is what really frustrates me when dealing with insurance companies!
> 
> When I spoke with Admiral, the girl on the end of the phone hadn't a clue! When I started to explain what a stage 4.24 conversion meant, all she wanted to know was what the performance increase was - hence the 25% increase.
> 
> Based on your statement about injectors now I am wondering if I am insured at all!


I was stage 2 but when I went to stage 4 that was when they would not insure me. I went through the list of mods, it was all ok till I mentioned the injectors.
Then she had to talk to someone high up & came back with no can't insure due to this. That was at the start of the year though I would double check mate!
I moved to Pace ward who insure the cost of your mods aswell.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi SpiceyKam, 

If you wanted to PM me with your postcode, car reg, any mods you've implemented and a contact number I'll be able to forward your information on to our sales department who will be able to give you a quote. 

Thanks in advance, 

Matt


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Admiral won't insure you if you change your intercooler either. They consider it a high risk modification. The fact that it does not actually increase engine power, only stops it from reducing due to heat soak is irrelevant to them it appears.

And several years ago I added a wing to my Esprit. My insurance company wanted about £150 extra. I told them it was a factory fitted option, but that the original owner did not have one fitted and they said that was okay then but they wanted a letter from Lotus stating that. Tossers.


----------

